# Water leaks on C I motor homes



## 126549 (Aug 4, 2009)

My CI Cipro55M leaks lika sieve and the suppliers are refusing to help and passing the buck.The design of the roof is flawed but they are denying this,& hiding behind the annual habitation test to invalidate the warranty.The vehicle is patently unfit for purpose but they are still dragging their heels about it .Does anyone have a similar experience I would be pleased to hear from them Thank YOU


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had some serious damp on our Carioca 705 at 1st year and was cured at 18 months. Was not from the roof, which is watertight.
Gerry


----------



## daz99 (Apr 6, 2009)

*leak*

My 55G had a leak but was not noticed until 18 month old. Appeared to be from a faulty high fitted brake light. Once removed there is a void which lets water into van behind wall boards.

Still awaiting Dolphin Motorhomes to get back to me ref the warranty work, not there fault as i believe auto trail are not that quick to respond. Water ingress is a 4 year warranty on CI's I believe.

Did start the process off with discovery at Pompy but that is a whole new and long winded story.....

Hope it gets resolved soon thankfully mine is not that damaged it has only made rear wallboard a bit lumpy down the middle but is liveable.

Regards

Daz


----------



## 120790 (Feb 26, 2009)

*CI Mizar Roof Leak*

I have a CI Mizar garage living 2008. It has developed cracks in the roof. The dealer tells me it is a fault in the manufacturing of the GRP roof pod and say I need a new roof. CI is not the quickest in the customer complaints department. And are telling me the dealer will need to arrange for someone to patch the roof. I want a new roof as the van is only one year old. Looks like I have a long hard fight on my hands. Any one with similar problems?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a CI Cipro 55 and to date no ingress problems. There is an area on the roof where the habitation meets the front GRP which could be a potential problem area if it has not been sealed properly. I have had some surface cracks, this happens with most GRP structures, I just rake them out, fill with gel coat and then cover with selotape to smooth out the fill


----------



## 126549 (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought a Cipro 55m 2 1/2 years ago .It leaked from the start I took it back to the suppliers and they bodged up a repair with mastic sealant .I was remiss in not rejecting the vehicle as unfit for purpose there and then and allowed the matter to drag on past the yearly inspection date which I did,nt have done as the agents are 180 miles away on the South coast.Which provided them with the excuse to try to dodge their responsibilities saying I had invalidated the warranty in not having it done.Which is complete bull**** as the roof should be guaranteed against water ingress for six years anyhow so in law they are wrong in not repairing it. The fault with my vehicle was a simple bad manufacturing process as the roof sheeting was not carried to the full width of the roof but was stopped short of the angle bead which should have formed the seal and was dependant on a thin strip of mastic for sealing when the metal sheet expanded and contracted the seal was broken


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We had a 2004 Carioca 5 for two years and apart from a not very well fitting side door (you could feel the draught) it was brill and the only reason we changed it ws because we decided we wanted a rear u-shaped lounge.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're having problems with CI warranty, go direct to Andrew Davies at Autotrail. He is like a rotweiller, once he gets his teeth into a case he will not let go until it is sorted.
Got our damp sorted and approved within days.
Gerry


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: leak*



daz99 said:


> My 55G had a leak..................Still awaiting Dolphin Motorhomes to get back to me ref the warranty work, not there fault as i believe auto trail are not that quick to respond..............
> 
> Daz


Careful! If you purchased from Dolphin it *IS THEIR RESPONSIBILITY*. They took your money therefore your contract is with them..... nobody else.
I have never come across an industry where the dealers manage to have such sloping shoulders and get away with it. We motorhomers must have very poor business acumen for this to perpetuate


----------



## daz99 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: leak*

I did not purchase from Dolphin it is just they are now my local dealer since discovery closed. I have heard good things about them so am giving them a try, i just wish John Cross was closer of Geoff Cox. I belive Autotrail are very slow/rubbish with paperwork so i doubt the warrenty work will be sorted before december and then they will try and say it is out of warrenty!!!!

Still such is life. 



TDG said:


> daz99 said:
> 
> 
> > My 55G had a leak..................Still awaiting Dolphin Motorhomes to get back to me ref the warranty work, not there fault as i believe auto trail are not that quick to respond..............
> ...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: leak*



daz99 said:


> I did not purchase from Dolphin it is just they are now my local dealer since discovery closed. I have heard good things about them so am giving them a try, i just wish John Cross was closer of Geoff Cox. I belive Autotrail are very slow/rubbish with paperwork so i doubt the warrenty work will be sorted before december and then they will try and say it is out of warrenty!!!!
> 
> Still such is life.
> 
> ...


I have given my advice from experience. If you do not wish to listen then so be it.
Just for once stop listening to the prophets of gloom.
Gerry


----------

